# Amplificador Lanzar vive 256 de 2 canales, no funciona bien



## yeyo_gato (Jun 5, 2009)

ola amigos...
hace tiempo que tengo una etapa de potencia estropeada, un dia de buenas a primeras dejo de funcionar..la lleve a un servicio tecnico y no dieron cn la aberia  mi padre es tecnico y encontro 2 pistas rotas las cuales las soldamos y ya encendia ...el problema viene con las salidas de rca, cuando la conecto al radio del coche si la pongo a un sub suena sin control alguno es como si la salida estuviera descontrola, pero si le conecto un mp3 a los rca suena bien ni descontrolado ni nada...alguien sabria decirme de que podria ser?


----------



## djpusse (Jun 5, 2009)

hola yeyo_gato ahi tienes un problema en la parte de pre amplificación nos haria falta todo lo que sabes de la pote (ya sea marca modelo etc.) 

tiene crossover¿? cuando lo desactivas que hace¿?

te fijaste si hace bien masa los rca¿?

Mediste el voltaje que le llega al pre-amplificador¿? la fuente esta bien ¿?


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 7, 2009)

ola djpusse....la etapa es de marca lanzar vibe 256...
es una etapa de 2 canales y tiene crossover
lo desactivo y no hace nada siempre suena igual.... al principio los rca le ponia la mano y hacian masa y no se que aser si tirarla o qué ...que yo sepa la fuente esta bien puesto que enciende perfectamente y demas...y el voltage no se como poder medirlo ...como podria medirlo?

solo se que desde la radio del coche no puedo utilizarla para nada,incluso el sabado probandola me fundio las salidas de la radio.... pero si cojo un mp3 y a la salida del mp3 la convierto en rca se escucha perfectamente..asi que no se de que podria ser ....





			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, no uses abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 7, 2009)

hola como que te fundio las salidas del estereo¿? te las quemo¿?

bueno como tienes el conexionado ¿?
lo tienes de la salida de rca del estereo a los rca de la potencia¿?
o de las salidas de parlantes del estereo pasando por un adaptador de ganancia y a los rca de la potencia¿?

si no entendi mal es que tienes problema con la potencia y el estereo en si, porque con un mp3 anda todo bien hasta el crossover

que conocimientos de electronica tienes ¿?
tienes y sabes manejar tester ya sea digital o analogico¿?

lo que se me ocurre ahi es que debes tener mal tu conexionado porque si los rca le faltara masa te haria ruido con el mp3 y tal vez ande bien con la compactera

espero que te sirva saludos
espero respuesta asi lo podemos solucionar


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 8, 2009)

las salidas de las radio las quemo...los rca se escuxan muy bajito y con ruido, y las de altavoces normales no andan....

los rca los tengo conectados de la radio a la etapa de potencia directo
cuando le pongo el mp3 anda perfecto no da problemas y se escuxa todo bien le entra algo de ruido pero se escucha bien.

de electronica entiendo mas o menos ademas mi padre si entiende de eso y me ayuda lo k pasa que mi padre no esta especializado en equipos como este....

y por la masa se que no es puesto que yo tngo montada en el coche varias etapas y todas andan bien se a jodido todo al poner la etapa esta que te comento


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 8, 2009)

el tema principal en esos equipos es la bajisima calidad de fabricación y la poca exigencia en cuanto a seguridad de audio.

seguramente la entrada de la etapa no posee capacitores de desacoplo y filtrado de corriente continua, se t filtro un voltaje de un valor desconocido, continuo, de corriente media, y t quemo las salidas del stereo.

una vez q sucedio eso, empezaron a destruirse als pistas de cobre, por una elevada circulacion de corriente.

lo mejor q podes hacer, es abrir la etapa, y revisar q no se t esten filtrando corrientes continua. eso mete ruido, y quema cosas.

tene cuidado con eso.

saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

bueno lo que dice dj draco puede ser 

hay que tratar de ir sacando apartos los cuales desconfiamos 
trata de ponerle el mp3 en la potencia y hacer lo posible para que no haga ruido (esto implica que no haga nada de ruido) si hace ruido hacele puente entre la masa de los rca y la masa chasis (gnd) por si los rca estan cortados 

si con el mp3 andubo bien pero bien sin nada de ruido podemos descartar la potencia y buscar por otro lado 


no entiendo que es lo que sucedio para que se te quemen las salidas del estereo si la potencia esta trabajando con la salida de rca del estereo

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 8, 2009)

ni yo lo se solo se que despues de poner esa etapa ya no funcionaban ni las salidas rca ni las normales de altavoces...

probare de nuevo cn el mp3 a ver k pasa tambien sacare fotos del interior de la etapa y demas.... y probare a hacerle punte a la masa de los rca y chasis..


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

eso que te paso es raro

en fin medi si en los rca de la potencia no tienes corriente
esto te podria haber causado la muerte del audio en tu estereo 

medi y despues postea tu respuesta


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 8, 2009)

a la tarde me traen la etapa k la deje en la otra casa y ya  probare...dime que es todo lo que tngo que hacerle para despues ponerlo aqui


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

medi voltaje en la entrada de rca de la potencia y postea la medicion que obtuviste


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 8, 2009)

como mido el voltage de la entrada?


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

agarra el tester digital lo pones en dcv 200(o se corres la rueda hasta el 200)

pones la punta negra en el GND (o sea el cable negativo que viene de la bateria)
y la punta roja en el centro del rca ( lo que seria el positivo del rca)

espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Jun 8, 2009)

Amigo ...creo que tu problema es que las salidas de muchos autoradios son en puente ...osea dos amplificador por canal ..para aumentar la potencia .......si conectaste esta salida a la entrada  de la potencia enviaste uno de los amplificador del auto estereo directo a tierra o masa ...y esto paso en ambos canales 
Estas salidas no son con referencia a tierra 
Hay unos adaptadores con transformadores que solucionan este problema 

Mi humilde opinion ...ya que a mi tambien me ocurrio ....jajajajaj 
Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

> creo que tu problema es que las salidas de muchos autoradios son en puente ...osea dos amplificador por canal ..para aumentar la potencia .......si conectaste esta salida a la entrada de la potencia enviaste uno de los amplificador del auto estereo directo a tierra o masa ...y esto paso en ambos canales
> Estas salidas no son con referencia a tierra
> Hay unos adaptadores con transformadores que solucionan este problema




si pero si no mal entendi lo tiene conectado de las salidas rca de la compactera a los rca de la pote 

de hecho si lo tienes asi como dice eduardo de seguro se te van a quemar las salidas 
por el simple hecho que el negativo de las rca de la pote estan a masa(GND)

y el estereo tiene 8 cables de salidas o sea 2 cables para cada parlante el cual ninguno de esos 2 estan a masa y al conectarlo a los rca de la pote le estas probocando un corto no se si me explico

Saludos
Gracias eduardo


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 8, 2009)

si te as explicado bien...lo que kieres decir es k las salidas de los rca estan en corto y por eso me a kemado las salidas de rca de la radio no?


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

no vos tenes conectado de los rca del estereo a loos rca de la pote¿?


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 8, 2009)

de siempre e tenido conectado los rca de la etapa diractas alas salidas rca de la radio


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

haaa ok mediste las entradas¿?

cambiaste de estereo¿?
probaste con el mp3¿?


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 8, 2009)

aun no tngo la etapa aqui...pero como comentaba los rca los tngo puesto directo de la radio a la etapa


----------



## djpusse (Jun 8, 2009)

bueno pero no logro entender porque se te quemo la salida del estereo

hace esa prueba con el mp3 y despues postea tu respuesta


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 12, 2009)

luego pondre lo que me marca el polimetro puesto que ya me han traido la etapa de potencia y podre medirlo.solo tengo que conectar el positivo del polimetro al positivo del rca de la etapa y el negativo al gnd de la etapa no? y lo que me marque es la potencia de salida no?


----------



## RaFFa (Jun 12, 2009)

yeyo_gato dijo:
			
		

> luego pondre lo que me marca el polimetro puesto que ya me han traido la etapa de potencia y podre medirlo.solo tengo que conectar el positivo del polimetro al positivo del rca de la etapa y el negativo al gnd de la etapa no? y lo que me marque es la potencia de salida no?



Hola, amigo yo creo que ahi te estas equivocando ya que la potencia es el producto de el voltaje por la intensidad (P=V*I)
y ademas si quieres medir la potencia de salida de la etapa de potencia,mas logico seria que midieras la tension en la salida de la etapa no?, no en la entrada. Anoser......que estes intentando medir la potencia que le llega a la entrada de la etapa....cosa que rara vez es inservible.

Sin mas....Un saludo.

PD:te recomiendo que ese autorradio lo jubiles ya...si no quieres quemar mas aparatitos.


----------



## yeyo_gato (Jun 15, 2009)

juvilar creo que tendria que juvilar seria la etapa por que el autoradio esta bien a sido la etapa la que se ha cargado las salidas del radio y no al reves....la etapa se quemo sola...
el coche aparcado y antes de aparcarlo andaba estupendamente volvi a la hora o cosa asi al coche y cuando lo conecte no andaba ya decir que los fusibles de la etapa estaban quemados y el remote lo tenia puenteado por que aun no habia tirado un cable de remote por el coche


----------



## yeyo_gato (Oct 24, 2009)

ola amigos ...perdon por todo este tiempo sin contestar....
tras comprobar de nuevo la etapa resuta que entra ruido nada mas encenderla, pero no solo sale el ruido por el altavoz sino que tambien por lo que he comprobado sale de la fuente, no tngo seguridad si sale de la fuente o de algun condensador, pero suena cm si ubiera fuga,con el mp3 suena bien al entrar la musica se le quita el ruido pero sigue sonando por la parte donde esta la fuente luego subo una foto e indico por que parte suena lo que os comento.en el caso de que la fuente este mala,¿que tendria que hacer?¿cambiarla?¿puede uno de los condensadores hacer que la fuente emita ese ruido y de camino el descontrol de la señal?¿y lo de quemarme las salidas del radio cd?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 24, 2009)

Por favor modifica el titulo a uno mas descriptivo. 

Marca, modelo, falla.

Asi tendras mas respuestas a tu problema. 

Saludos


----------



## yeyo_gato (Oct 24, 2009)

aver vuelvo a poner de nuevo los datos...
etapa de potencia lanzar vive 256 de 2 canales
el problema esta en que fundio el fusible de la etapa, lo reemplaze pero en el subwoofer sonaba sin control alguno,como si la señal que le entrara al subwoofer fuera un petardeo continuo,se abrio el ampli y se encontraron 2 pistas rotas solo eso ni transistores malos ni mosfet ni nada de so solo las pistas, se soldaron y se volvio a prbar pero el mismo resultado sin control en la señal, si se pone los rca desde un mp3 suena bien solo suena mal en cuanto le entra la señal de la radio cd.al abrirla hoy he descubierto que desde una de las bobinas(supongo que sera de la fuente) salia un ruido como si fuera de fuga,que no se si todo el problema vendra de esa bobina...


----------

